# Uber creating a new crop of potential felons



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

So, I see some people have resorted to lying on their tax returns to avoid paying taxes. If you're lying about the miles you drove that's tax fraud.
Adding more things to get more deductions is also tax fraud.
People are trying to convince themselves and others they're making money driving uber but then tell the government they're losing money driving uber. Which is it?
Then, uber drivers are committing insurance fraud by lying to their insurance carriers. All these potential felons ( if caught) uber is creating.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> So, I see some people have resorted to lying on their tax returns to avoid paying taxes. If you're lying about the miles you drove that's tax fraud.
> Adding more things to get more deductions is also tax fraud.
> People are trying to convince themselves and others they're making money driving uber but then tell the government they're losing money driving uber. Which is it?
> Then, uber drivers are committing insurance fraud by lying to their insurance carriers. All these potential felons ( if caught) uber is creating.


Oh, what a tangled web we weave. When first we practice to deceive!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> So, I see some people have resorted to lying on their tax returns to avoid paying taxes. If you're lying about the miles you drove that's tax fraud.
> Adding more things to get more deductions is also tax fraud.
> People are trying to convince themselves and others they're making money driving uber but then tell the government they're losing money driving uber. Which is it?
> Then, uber drivers are committing insurance fraud by lying to their insurance carriers. All these potential felons ( if caught) uber is creating.


You can make money and still not pay any taxes.

If your operating costs per mile are lower than .575 for 2015 you could have a chunk of untaxable income.

You don't have to lie on taxes doing uber to not have a tax burden.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

No lies, my Uber income was a $760 loss. I worked for free and made Uber lots of money.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

J. D. said:


> No lies, my Uber income was a $760 loss. I worked for free and made Uber lots of money.


You didn't really work for free. Profit and taxable profit are two different things.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

J. D. said:


> No lies, my Uber income was a $760 loss. I worked for free and made Uber lots of money.


and you beat up your car!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> You didn't really work for free. Profit and taxable profit are two different things.


Yes, I actually lost money.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> and you beat up your car!


I only drove 3 weeks. It didn't take me long to figure out that Uber is scamming drivers. Yes, passengers did damage to my car in only 3 weeks.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> and you beat up your car!


Now you're saying he's a violent criminal.

The car says it fell down. It wasn't him.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

J. D. said:


> I only drove 3 weeks. It didn't take me long to figure out that Uber is scamming drivers. Yes, passengers did damage to my car in only 3 weeks.


I'm sorry it worked out that way for you.

I was able to pull $11.23/hr after uber cuts and all expenses. This was before the recent rate cuts, I've only completed about 6 trips since the cuts.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I'm sorry it worked out that way for you.
> 
> I was able to pull $11.23/hr after uber cuts and all expenses. This was before the recent rate cuts, I've only completed about 6 trips since the cuts.


It the same for you. I'm sorry but you are incorrect. You did not include all of your expenses.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Yes, passengers did damage to my car in only 3 weeks.


That's not good.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

J. D. said:


> It the same for you. I'm sorry but you are incorrect. You did not include all of your expenses.


Ok


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Insurance part isnt true

Sonce theyre not insuring the miles we drive commercially, its not their milesdriven or their business

Now the way U&L mimic your coverage (liability for liability, compregensive ror comprehensive) and encourage you to try using normal insurance first, that IS scammy and shady

When in fact, these things shouldnt overlap at all. Your personal-use policyonlykicks in for personal miles.

I've got like <500 of those on my work car, what about you?



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> So, I see some people have resorted to lying on their tax returns to avoid paying taxes. If you're lying about the miles you drove that's tax fraud.
> Adding more things to get more deductions is also tax fraud.
> People are trying to convince themselves and others they're making money driving uber but then tell the government they're losing money driving uber. Which is it?
> Then, uber drivers are committing insurance fraud by lying to their insurance carriers. All these potential felons ( if caught) uber is creating.


----------

